# Classic for sale in Omaha area



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I just wanted to give anyone in the Omaha area who's looking for a classic a heads up. There's an Aztec Red '93 SE-R for sale at Autoworks on 84th and Q. (402)-331-0671 I went and took a look at it. It's got 135K on it, the rebuilt motor has 50K on it and runs good, pretty quiet except a little noisy on the top end, my guess is timing chain guides. Engine looked nice and clean. It has cold A/C, 5 speed manual and cruise. Brand new goodyear eagles. No sunroof or mudflaps. It has a busted passenger's side mirror and a busted fog lamp. The mirror is on order. The trunk doesn't pop without assistance, I think one of the springs is gone or came loose. Really clean car inside and out, not a spot of rust, a few minor dings and scratches but very clean overall. He's got it listed at like $3995 or some such business. Didn't test drive the car so I don't know how it handles or how the power feels, nor did I inspect the underside. The price is high, but it's the first I've seen for sale in the area.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Are there any members in the Omaha area, if so you are lucky, the closest ones to me are 2-3 hours away.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

There's about three including myself, but I don't get the feeling that most of them want to get together or anything. I met a guy awhile back that used to have a '91 that he had a JDM swapped into. He got rid of it though. Well, the truth is, he apparently got this '91 for like $275 with a blown motor. Spent about $1300 to have the JDM swapped in and GAVE it back to the lady who sold it to him. (She was apparently not too well off and had kids to take care of and it was her only car). He never really intended to keep it. Now, if that isn't a damn nice guy I don't know what is.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

I am from Omaha,NE. An I will have have a nice little sleeper to beat up on stuff that gets in my way on the way to school, work, or the grocery store.  
For more info check out my sig.
So what do you drive toolapcfan? I have a 91 P10 Primera. An actually there are a lot of Nissan people in Omaha, and some in Lincoln, NE. There are about 3-4 SR20DET swapped 240sx's running around. An some Datsun's, as well as maybe 1 sentra, 1 200sx, and 1 Infiniti G20..ooops I mean P10 Primera. haha..


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I drive an aztec red '93 SE-R. Got big plans for it this summer. When I'm done the only faster Nissan in the area will likely be a SR20DETT B13 SE that's been in the works for over a year now at 4nspeed that is a full out drag car with an unlimited budget. But I'm not out to get any Nissans, I'm out to put a shame to all the posers out there and that's what most of the import scene in Omaha is right now. Not sure If I'm going to Auto-X or not, I just want a fast daily driver, kind of like what you're looking for. I want streetable horsepower, no harsh engaging clutches and crazy pedal pressure for me. I'm keeping my PS and A/C, adding power windows and locks, alarm and a decent stereo despite that it adds weight. Like you I don't want anything too showy, some nice rims and maybe a front end to allow proper flow to a FMIC, some painted M3 mirrors and painted door handles (the black stands out against the red in an unflattering way). But I need to finish my truck and paint the house before I can start on the car. Here's my truck:










It's an '84 Mazda B2000. It was my first vehicle, I've had it for about 9 years. I've retrofitted power windows and locks (never options). It's got just shy of 120K on it and the motor was rebuilt less than 10K ago when I blew the head gasket. It has A/C, a 5 speed tranny and a carbureted 2.0 inline four cyl. with dual overhead cams. If I keep it very long I'll be tempted to put an S13 SR20DET in it, or maybe even an RB26 or VG30. It's got such a large engine bay that I could fit just about anything in there that I wanted. Although It'd only be right to keep a Mazda a Mazda, so maybe put an RX7 turbo 3 rotor in there. Problem is it still wouldn't handle worth a shit. That's while I'll likely leave it alone. It's been my learning vehicle, I've learned a lot about autobody and electrical working on this. It'll have hand made stepside fenders. I just got done channelling the tailgate so it'd fit the narrower bed. Here's a pic of that before I started filling the seams:










After driving the truck for awhile when working on the car I'll probably end up selling for whatever I can get for it. Hopefully no less than $2K. I've got hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars into it, but I'm not trying to recoup that, I did it for the experience. I hope to have it done by mid may at the latest, and due to recent weather it's likely to take that long.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

Do you have any plans for engine work? Maybe we can all get together sometime, perhaps over the summer. I wouldn't mind at all, just I'm really busy at times.

I feel left out.  I need to get a picture of my car up sometime. But I need to finish wiring my alarm first so I don't have wires hanging all over the place.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That'd be cool. I'm busy a lot as well. What alarm did you end up getting Daishi? I'm staring up an internet business right now and I'll be carrying alarms, keyless entries, remote starters, power windows, locks and trunk releases, shaved door kits, alarm add-ons like window roll up modules. Probably some audio as well. Mostly convenience stuff that isn't that easy to find, and certainly not at good prices, stuff I've always searched for, for myself. (You wouldn't believe how hard it is to find OEM style power window and lock switches, and if you do they cost a fortune! Same goes for aftermarket power window and lock kits. I've been researching the products for almost 3 years now and have several vendors lined up. Once i get my tax papers done I'll start getting my price lists and catalogs from my vendors and I'll get a website up.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*Magicar*

I bought a Magicar FAI-8100. It's an alarm with keyless entry, remote start, timed starts, shock sensor, LCD screen key chain module, and all the cool stuff. It's got all kinds of features, it's got about 3 or 4 different types of door lock settings for all the types of door locks. It's got a trunk release, automatic arming on door locks, etc... The only complaint I have about it, is the siren is kinda quiet from a distance. But a better siren can be purchased and wired up without too much of a problem, I'm sure. And the door locks kind of, but that's Nissan's fault and not the system. Nissan uses that one wire system, it just reverses the current through the line instead of using two wires. It requires quite the elaborate setup. It's not too difficult, just I need to find another of the relays that came with the alarm before I wire it up, because it only comes with one but I need the one for the doors and the trunk. Otherwise, I'm very pleased with it.

Would you be dealing in shift boots? Almost all the 3rd party shift boots don't fit the Sentra's wide base. I had to cut the one I bought and just kind of stuff it in there. It looks horrid.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Dont buy relays at best buy from their install shop, they charge like $12 per relay. Granted they're bosch's but that's insane. I won't pay more than $1 for a relay. Yeah you can get additional sirens for around $10 a piece. You can get small 2" piezo sirens to put inside the car to annoy and deter any theives, those are like $2 each. However, it might be wise to use the siren wire from the alarm to trigger a relay which in turn powers the multiple sirens via a seperate dedicated circuit so that you don't tax the alarm. I've put in at least 10 alarms, so if you want help let me know. When I put an alarm in my SE-R it's going to be badass. It'll have all the yoys, window and sunroof closure modules, dual zone microwave sensor, 2 stage shock sensor, glass breakage sensor, trunk release, keyless entry. I just have to find a decent alarm to do it with. I bought a Bulldog 7002 Pro, and it's a piece of shit. I'm just not impressed with it at all, so I'm returning it. I'll likely end up with a Valiant or a Commando. I only buy the good off brand alarms, because they all work the same regardless how much they cost, you have to look at what features they have and if you know the build quality then you can't go wrong. I had a $200 viper once that did as much as the $60 valiant in my truck. In fact, I pulled the viper out and put the valiant in to replace it because it wasn't acting right. Turned out it wasn't installed right but I like the valiant better. About the boot, I won't be carrying shift boots, but who knows down the road.


----------

